# Help picking a sound bar for my Bravia TV



## YoriGames (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello! Long-time reader, first-time (well, sixth-time) poster!

I’m searching for a good sound bar to connect to my SONY Bravia 55” TV in my living room and thought I’d ask around on a few forums. My Bravia’s picture quality is great but the audio is weak. I use my TV for gaming, video streaming services, and blu-rays. No cable TV. My budget is up to $500.

I was thinking about pairing the TV with a SONY sound bar but then I noticed this sound bar from LH Labs (http://inspire5.lhlabs.com/). I have one of their Geek Out V2 DACs (which has been very good to me) so I thought I’d look into it. Seems like it has the modes covered and that sub woofer looks pretty tight. Does anyone have info on this thing beyond what’s on their product page?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The Cambridge Audio bases are highly regarded, so one of those might work for you.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

theJman said:


> The Cambridge Audio bases are highly regarded, so one of those might work for you.


I second this recommendation, with the caveat that not all care for the Cambridge "house sound" which tends to the "polite" side. For myself, the polite British rolled off treble sound (Cambridge, Arcam) is very appealing.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

YoriGames said:


> Hello! Long-time reader, first-time (well, sixth-time) poster!
> 
> I’m searching for a good sound bar to connect to my SONY Bravia 55” TV in my living room and thought I’d ask around on a few forums. My Bravia’s picture quality is great but the audio is weak. I use my TV for gaming, video streaming services, and blu-rays. No cable TV. My budget is up to $500.
> 
> I was thinking about pairing the TV with a SONY sound bar but then I noticed this sound bar from LH Labs (http://inspire5.lhlabs.com/). I have one of their Geek Out V2 DACs (which has been very good to me) so I thought I’d look into it. Seems like it has the modes covered and that sub woofer looks pretty tight. Does anyone have info on this thing beyond what’s on their product page?


Thats a good looking sound bar. I have been shopping for one and I like what I see here.


----------

